# Kayak Kevin on TV



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice feature on Kayak Kevin aired this evening on WAVY-TV. 

Here's a link:
http://www.wavy.com/global/video/popup/pop_player.asp?ClipID1=2651947&h1=Meet%20Expert%20Angler%20%22Kayak%22%20Kevin%20Whitley&vt1=v&at1=Sport&d1=100466&LaunchPageAdTag=Sport&activePane=info&playerVersion=1&hostPageUrl=http%3A//www.wavy.com/Global/category.asp%3FC%3D2399%26nav%3Dmenu45_6&rnd=46665915


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

who?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

cool..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I saw it and was impressed with the length of time given to our sport with Kev as an excellent spokesperson. Jeff were you envolved in helping to make this happen, if so thanks !!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yes, thank you jeff for seting that up and to chris for the great job putting that together.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kayak kevin said:


> yes, thank you jeff for seting that up and to chris for the great job putting that together.


KK...watch out fer NJ...he's a bait stealin' SOB...casts on top of ya in a heart beat.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> KK...watch out fer NJ...he's a bait stealin' SOB...casts on top of ya in a heart beat.



You dont think he'd throw black Yozuri's at you while your striper fishin do ya?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Physical, up close and personal. Yes, this is what I like so much about kayak fishing.


----------

